# Is this Russia ? - no snow? no frost ?



## wayhigh (Dec 8, 2007)

i love it omg its so beatiful  are all those pics were taken there for sure ?


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

wow what a nice place of Russia!:drool:
I didnt know that Rusia had palm trees!:lol:


----------



## vladorlando (Jul 30, 2007)

Next portion of pictures .Now from north Caucasian region -Kislovodsk ,Mineral Vody and other .


----------



## wayhigh (Dec 8, 2007)

thanx vladorlando  i love the pics you should keep posting  that would be awesome


----------



## wayhigh (Dec 8, 2007)

here is a photo of SOCHI that i found


----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

it's simply wonderful! I loved! Thank you...


----------



## wayhigh (Dec 8, 2007)

*more pics of sochi that i found *


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

fettekatz said:


> no?
> 
> Russia is not just Taiga, you know


now i know it


----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

Really beautiful!!!!! Thank you!


----------

